# TR Stella's + TR Higgins Litter



## ema-leigh

*TR Stella's Litter*

_D.O.B: June 11th between 9-11am_

Mom is TR Stella Artois, a blue point himilyan standard coat dumbo. 









Dad is TR Higgins a beige capped rex with standard ears. 









This is Stella's first litter, and she has been a great mom! She has no problem with me fussing her or the babies. All babies survived and they are all big and healthy - no runts! 

I plan to take pictures everyday and post them so you can see how quickly the babies grow up. We have a total of 9 babies. 3 boys, 6 girls. 7 rex, 2 standard coat. It looks like we have 6/7 dumbos.


----------



## VictorianVanity

Congratulations! I'm happy everyone is doing well, can't wait to see baby pictures. Nothing cuter than little babies.


----------



## ema-leigh

*DAY ONE*









Inside the nest.

Pinkie Pictures:


----------



## hansloas

They are precious!! The ones where you can barely see their eyes - it reminds me of Pan's Labyrinth, the creature with the eyes on his palms... Anyone know what I'm talking about?

Well, they're precious, and keep us updated! <3


----------



## Nekopan

I didn't know you could tell rex coats from pinkies. Learn something new every day.


----------



## ema-leigh

Yeah its quite adorable! The 3rd pinkie picture in is the best picture to see the whiskers... but they are really small. I will try get a better snap for you


----------



## noMoreFaith

hansloas said:


> They are precious!! The ones where you can barely see their eyes - it reminds me of Pan's Labyrinth, the creature with the eyes on his palms... Anyone know what I'm talking about?
> 
> Well, they're precious, and keep us updated! <3


yes, they are a little creepy...but of course they're cute!!


----------



## CSTR

Very cute!

What are your goals for this litter? ;D


----------



## toby

they are sweet arent they.


----------



## oatsnyogurt

Cute! I can't wait to see them when they get their fur!!!


----------



## oscar betta

Great rats! The first albino one looks like a smaller version of my rat.


----------



## laughingrats

They look so healthy and pink. I can't wait to watch them grow. Congrats on the new bubs!


----------



## ema-leigh

Thanks everyone. All the bubs are doing wonderful, they all have milk bands and have already learned to crawl! I will post some pics from todays photoshoot. Their markings are alot more obvious today. All the babies LOVE to cuddle! 

CSTR, my goals for the litter is to improve on the shape/width of the heads. Stellas head is a little longer than what I am aiming for, and Higgins is so short and cobby, so they compliment each other well. We paired up two of our sweetest boldest rats, Higgins especially is very people orientated. This line will be the foundation for our dumbo rex line.


----------



## ema-leigh

*DAY TWO*









Ear flap!
























This little one kept opening his mouth in his sleep.
































You can see the different markings above. 
















This bub seems to meet the conformation goals we were breeding for above.








































You can see rex whiskers on one of the bubs above, top righthand corner.


----------



## laughingrats

I love their tiny paws. Day two!? They're growing up so fast! Lol


----------



## ema-leigh

Yeah its amazing how much their color came in overnight. I know they will grow up so fast, but I love the pinkie stage! so cute.


----------



## VictorianVanity

They're so adorable. I'm going to come kidnap them all in the night.


----------



## CSTR

Alright, good luck!

They're cute little pick things.


----------



## oatsnyogurt

Looks like you have a few hooded and bareback! Cute!!!


----------



## smokeybear

I think I need to come to Canada and steal your ratties.


----------



## ema-leigh

Thanks guys, heres todays pics ;D

*DAY THREE*

The Girls:









The Boys:


----------



## hshelton

aww they're so cute, I can't wait to see them when they get some hair


----------



## ema-leigh

Hey I waited a few days so I wasn't spamming the board with tons and tons of pinkie pics! We figure the pink babies might be blue point himi's like mom.

*SIX DAYS OLD*


















A little black rex girl. 









A little standard coat dumbo girl









A little rex dumbo girl









A little rex girl.... really curly whiskers! 









A little black hooded rex girl









A little standard coat himi girl









A black hooded rex dumbo boy









A dumbo rex himi boy - really curly whiskers!









A rex standard eared blue hooded boy

Other Shots:


























The babies are all doing awesome. They seem to have doubled in size/width since birth already. They all love sleeping on their backs in the palm of my hand - when i put them in this position they seem to sleep instantly LOL.


----------



## VictorianVanity

Oh man I had no idea how cute little pinkie babies are.


----------



## Nekopan

I'm going to come steal the boys in a few weeks.


----------



## oatsnyogurt

Tons of little Jelly Bean cuteness! ;D


----------



## ema-leigh

They are exactly like jelly beans, except warm and silky lol.  

Kyla, your more than welcome to come steal a few. 

I'll post some more pics in the next few days for you to look at. The rexes with the really curly whiskers are going to have a nice tight rex coats! Very cute! 

I'm still not 100% sure on the dumbo ear count yet!


----------



## ema-leigh

Some updated pics of the bubs. Their fur grew in overnight... and their eyes are still closed. We were a little surprised to find a black berk in the litter. And the white bubs were all beige or beige marked like dad. And a few of the rexes are going to have gorgeous coats! 









Black hooded dumbo rex boy









Black hooded dumbo rex boy

















Beige hooded standard coat dumbo boy

















Black berk dumbo rex female









Beige hooded standard coat dumbo female 









Some of the rex girls...

















Black hooded rex girl. Not sure on ears yet.

















Beige capped rex girl. This girl is going to have a really nice coat.

And this is the one we think we are keeping:

























A dumbo rex girl, really nice coat.

Other Shots:


----------



## noMoreFaith

how fast they grow!!


----------



## ema-leigh

I have some more pics to post. They were taken about two days ago... and all their eyes are open now. They already explore the bottom level of their cage. I took out the ladder to the second level until they are a bit older. Mom has no problem getting up to the other levels... she never used the ladder anyways! The top three babies are male! The rest are female. I'm fairly certain most of them are dumbos. I remember moms ears were hard to tell apart too, because of the shape of her head. I'm guessing its the same with these bubs.































































































































































She is a velveteen.


















Heres our girl were keeping from the litter!....


























And heres the proud parents!

Mom, TR Stella, a dumbo Russian Blue Himalayan (cant really see her points in this pic)









And dad, TR Higgins, a beige bareback rex male.


----------



## dapples

Your pictures are wonderful. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## lml8787

They are looking so adorable...can't wait to see more updates of them growing!


----------



## ema-leigh

The camera I use is a Sony Cyber shot? 7.2 mega pixels. Its just a standard digital camera that was bought like three years ago.

I will take some more pics of the babies they have grown so much since the last pics, I hadn't posted any in a while because this site went kind of unactive for a week or two.


----------



## hshelton

I can't wait to see new pictures of them. They are too cute!


----------



## ema-leigh

As promised, heres a little photo shoot from this mornings play time. Since the weather has gone really hot here the past few days, I decided to introduce the babies to water and fishing for veggies. They all seemed to really enjoy it! 


































































































Black Berkshire dumbo female









Ruby eyed Beige, standard coat (her stomach was just wet) I think its standard ears, but she looked dumbo as a baby?!?! Go figure. 









Black hooded rex dumbo female









Beige capped rex dumbo female, red eyes









Beige dumbo rex female, dark ruby eyes. This is the one we wanted to keep.









Beige hooded female, standard coat. Dumbo ears? Red eyes.









Black hooded dumbo rex male.









Black hooded dumbo rex male

















The girls climbing up my arm to sit on my shoulder


----------



## oatsnyogurt

Aww!!! they are all so cute and growing so fast!

I don't think any of your babies have dumbo ears. They would be on the side of the head not the top. when they are really little its hard to tell, but it should be pretty obvious now. Dumbo ears are a recessive gene so unless Higgin's parents were dumbo there is not much of a chance of any in the litter. Cute little guys though.


----------



## lml8787

They sure do grow fast! All of them are so cute.


----------



## ema-leigh

Yeah this is the first time I have worked with Stella's conformation type, normally I can tell from newborns who will be dumbo but these babies were really hard. I have been speaking to her breeder and apparently they are poorly positioned dumbo ears, I am going to be holding them back longer to see how they develop so I can better understand the type I am working with and how to improve on it. So I will keep you updated with pics. She showed me pictures of Stella and her siblings as babies and they looked the same, except shaped differently and more sloped downwards for the most part, but exact same positioning. They also have a very triangular head, like mom, which they sort of have to grow into. Both Stella's parents were dumbo, Higgins were standard. Although we weren't really focusing on the ears too much, I was expecting about 2 dumbos to crop up in the litter.

My previous litter was by two standard eared parents, of which the buck was all standard eared in his pedigree and the does sire was a dumbo, but her dam a standard. And with mostly standards on her side as well. Out of 13 babies, 3 were dumbo, with really cute huge ears too.


----------



## CSTR

Cute babies! ;D

All of them are standard ears.


----------



## ema-leigh

Whether they are poorly placed standard ears or poorly placed dumbo, they are adorable.. they look like mini Mickey Mouses! Our main concern for this particular breeding was health and temperament, so we can have strong foundations for our dumbo rex line. We are still keeping the beige self rex girl, as she is closest to the type was are aiming for. I still want to improve on the rex coats and the ears. 

I will try take some better pictures for you, its so hard to get a picture thats in focus because they just want to play!


----------

